# sitz marker



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

I published on the wrong forum earlier (gas/flatulence). I mentioned that my sitz test came back very abnormal and the nurse at the GI office said I could choose the surgery (colectomy) or just go on as I have been. Kathleen answered me with good info as to what was entailed with the colectomy choice. I am wondering if anyone on this forum has had an abnormal sitz and what did you do?


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I have had an abnormal sitzmarker test. After five days, all 24 markers were still in my colon. Based on that result, I was diagnosed (finally) with colonic inertia. That was 12 years ago. So far, I have avoided the surgery. It is pretty major and has a high complication rate from what I have read. I have managed by more conservative therapy including Zelnorm before it was taken off of the market by the FDA. Things like laxatives, enemas and suppositories become a part of your routine. You have to try different things to find out what works best for you.


----------



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

Sean...thanks for your reply. It is really reassuring that you have also had an abnormal test, but managed to control the constipation without the surgery. The nurse made it sound like it was as benign an option as having a wart removed! I really didn't appreciate getting the results from the nurse since she wasn't even sure how bad I was except to say I was "Two time normal". Geez. I have been using Benefiber, blueberries and a big glass of prune juice with pulp every morning. Not exactly my idea of a nice breakfast, but if it works, it's worth it. It just makes it very hard to travel with this condition.


----------

